# Is it really *THAT* easy??



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

I've got a brand new TiVo-branded series 2 w/ a 40GB drive in it and it has all the latest software. The way I read the Hinsdale instructions it appears I need do little more than dd the entire 40GB drive to my new 160GB drive and I'm done! No making filesystems? No partitioning nonsense? What's up? 

I'm a UNIX old timer (started in 1977) and this looks too good to be true. Am I correct in assuming that the TiVo linux kernel accesses the drive as a raw device and that's that? 

What am I missing here?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

> The way I read the Hinsdale instructions it appears I need do little more than dd the entire 40GB drive to my new 160GB drive and I'm done! No making filesystems? No partitioning nonsense? What's up?


No, it's not that easy. If you just dd the 40GB image to the 160GB drive, you'll still have your 40GB usable space, and 120GB of unused space. You need one of the mfstools CDs (I believe the links to these are in the Hinsdale instructions; www.ptvupgrade.com is the parent URL). With this, the Hinsdale instructions show you how to backup your original drive, then restore and expand the image onto the bigger drive.

HTH -- Bob


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok so I need to do a mfsadd -x /dev/hd(whatever) 

is that all? Still pretty damn easy.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

duoart said:


> Ok so I need to do a mfsadd -x /dev/hd(whatever)
> 
> is that all? Still pretty damn easy.


Yeah, it's pretty easy, but dd isn't the best way to do it.

Assuming you have the TiVo drive connected as /dev/hdc and a Linux partition with at least 2 GB free on /dev/hda9 (as an example only, your system obviously may vary), boot up using one of the PTVupgrade CDs.

(1) mkdir /mnt/temp, then mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/temp
(2) mfstool backup -f9999 -6so /mnt/temp/tivo.bak /dev/hdc

Power down machine, disconnect original TiVo drive, hook up 160GB drive as /dev/hdc, boot up.

(3) mkdir /mnt/temp, then mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/temp
(4) mfstool restore -r4 -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/temp/tivo.bak /dev/hdc
(5) tpip -s -1 /dev/hdc (initializes bigger swap partition)

Power down machine, install 160GB drive into your TiVo.

This is the Q&D version; hopefully this will be enough. Some boxen won't see the whole drive even with the lba48 kernels on the ptvupgrade .isos. Ask me how I know. 

Bob


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok but I lose my recordings that way, right? Wife won't stand for that. Probably a good thing kicking the kids off the Tivo for a couple hours while dd runs anyway. I could also just fire it off before I go to bed too.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

If you dd the 40GB drive to a 160GB drive the Tivo will only see 137GB unless you replace the kernel with an LBA48-aware kernel. 

If you're at OS version 6.2 then consider installing a killhdinitrd'd 3.1.5 kernel to support large drives and also allow the unit to be hacked for additional functionality. 
You can download the PTVUpgrade LBA48 enhanced CD that already contains the killhdinitrd'd kernels for only $5. 

You could also use the Zipper script discussed elsewhere in these forums to completely hack the unit from the ground up.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

captain_video said:


> You could also use the Zipper script discussed elsewhere in these forums to completely hack the unit from the ground up.


Don't tell me you've moved to the "dark side".


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

I think I'm good. My Tivo is brand new and has the latest Kernel. My understanding is the large drive support is already there.

OK, I'll bite. What kind of enhanced functionality comes with this killhdinitrd kernel ? Why should I care?


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

captain_video said:


> If you dd the 40GB drive to a 160GB drive the Tivo will only see 137GB unless you replace the kernel with an LBA48-aware kernel.
> 
> If you're at OS version 6.2 then consider installing a killhdinitrd'd 3.1.5 kernel to support large drives and also allow the unit to be hacked for additional functionality.
> You can download the PTVUpgrade LBA48 enhanced CD that already contains the killhdinitrd'd kernels for only $5.
> ...


He's got a Series 2 standalone. From what Gunny says, the Zipper and the associated hacks won't work on it.


----------



## schnikies79 (Jan 2, 2006)

his box needs the socket upgrade to hack, no?


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

Yep, brand new standalone series 2. Doesn't seem to be much else I'd want to do to it. Not interested in screwing w/ sockets unless there is some killer hack that I simply *must* have. Been surfing around some and I've seen nothing compelling.

Quick question:

How do I verify that my unit is seeing the entire drive after I put it back in? Will the system infomation screen reflect the change?

Thanks!


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

duoart said:


> Yep, brand new standalone series 2. Doesn't seem to be much else I'd want to do to it. Not interested in screwing w/ sockets unless there is some killer hack that I simply *must* have. Been surfing around some and I've seen nothing compelling.
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> ...


Stand alone units already have many of the feature us DTivoers hack to get. Not all. When you finish your HD expansion you can restart the computer into Linux and if you "Ctfl" & "Page Up" several times, you will see the drives listed and their capacity. hdda, hddb, hddc............

There may be another way to do it but this way works. And yes.........No Zipper For You !!!!!!


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> Don't tell me you've moved to the "dark side".


Nope, not me. You've just got to assess your target audience and respond accordingly. I'm learning quickly that providing any sort of technical response here just gets you a blank stare, no matter how simple the process actually is. I'm leary of recommending Zipper to anyone since it does require some basic skills to implement but which are clearly beyond the skillset of many. That's not to say that there aren't a lot of technically savvy people here but they tend to be more of the exception than the rule. This sure ain't DDB. As they say, when in Rome...



> Yep, brand new standalone series 2.


That info would have been nice to know up front when asking for help. If you've got a 540X SA model then you need to have the PROM mod done before you can install any hacks. I don't have a S2 SA model so I can't recall whether or not it has LBA48 support with OS 7.2. If not then your Tivo won't see the entire 160GB drive, just 137GB. If it does then you will need the LBA48 PTVUpgrade boot disc in order to take advantage of the full 160GB.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't have enough knowledge to comment on most of this thread but I do know if you use the instructions from this site:

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php

You will get exact detailed instructions with everything that needs to be done and how to do it.

Good Luck,

atmuscarella


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

System Information screen says:Software Version: 7.2.1-oth-01-2-540. and Recording Capacity: Variable, up to 39 hours. What I'm wondering is whether it will say 160 hours or something after I upgrade.

Don't know if it shipped with the 7.2 or whether that happened after all the new online crap like Yahoo or Live365 got downloaded.

UPS says my drive is on the truck for delivery today. Should have the job done by sundown.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

So to recap...

The OP has a 540xxxx model SA Tivo, running the latest (7.x) software. Therefore, the following is true:
His TiVo software kernel is already LBA48 compatible.
He can dd his 40GB drive to a new 160GB drive.
As long as he he is using a LBA48 aware Linux distribution he can just run 'mfsadd -x /dev/hdx' (substitute appropriate device name)
The result will be a TiVo with ~150GB+ of storage space, with all of his original recordings intact.
He can store the original 40GB drive as a backup of the TiVo OS.


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, the responsible thing to do would be to store the old 40GB drive, but I have this web server that could use some more space  I have an old 14GB drive I might use to just back up the critical bits.

UPS man came and dd is running as I type this.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

captain_video said:


> Nope, not me. You've just got to assess your target audience and respond accordingly. I'm learning quickly that providing any sort of technical response here just gets you a blank stare, no matter how simple the process actually is. I'm leary of recommending Zipper to anyone since it does require some basic skills to implement but which are clearly beyond the skillset of many. That's not to say that there aren't a lot of technically savvy people here but they tend to be more of the exception than the rule. This sure ain't DDB. As they say, when in Rome...


For the most part, true about the blank stare responce. However, for those of us who like to "tinker and learn", bring on the "technical responces".


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok, now I'm getting nervous..... I just read the post about swap space. Do I need to expand that too or can I trust mfsadd to do the right thing here?


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

duoart said:


> Yeah, the responsible thing to do would be to store the old 40GB drive, but I have this web server that could use some more space  I have an old 14GB drive I might use to just back up the critical bits.
> 
> UPS man came and dd is running as I type this.


I strongly suggest buying another drive for your http server and keep the original TiVo drive somewhere safe.

$0.02 worth.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

duoart said:


> Ok, now I'm getting nervous..... I just read the post about swap space. Do I need to expand that too or can I trust mfsadd to do the right thing here?


http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php

i have done 3 series 2 standalones with this. works perfect. no problems....

and it will show the updated space in system info screen


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

Malibyte said:


> I strongly suggest buying another drive for your http server and keep the original TiVo drive somewhere safe.
> 
> $0.02 worth.


already in it's static bag and in the cabinet.

Unit is up and reporting 180 Hours on the System Info screen YIPPEE!!!


----------

